# Newbie from France!



## lara2601 (May 24, 2007)

Hello everybody!

My name is Laurence and I live in France near the german and swiss border.This is my first day on SPECKTRA and I am very excited! Please excuse my english which is sometimes very bad!! I hope to meet some nice persons to discuss with! 

 Have a nice day! 8)


----------



## Esperanza (May 24, 2007)

Bonjour Laurence & bienvenue sur Specktra


----------



## Graziella*K (May 24, 2007)

Bienvenue Laurence ! 

ça fait du bien de voir de nouvelles "frenchies" sur Specktra ! ^_^'

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## lara2601 (May 24, 2007)

*Merci!*

Merci les filles! c'est très sympa!! c'est clair que ça me fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a aussi des françaises sur ce site!


----------



## ms_althani (May 24, 2007)

Bonjour  & welcome to specktra


----------



## Hilly (May 24, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## applefrite (May 24, 2007)

Welcome !!!! 

Bienvenue à toi !!!! Et vive Mac !


----------



## Willa (May 24, 2007)

Oulala ça parle français ici
Une nouvelle copine!
Bienvenue à toi, moi je suis de Montréal au Québec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai des copines à Nice et Grenobles


----------



## lara2601 (May 24, 2007)

Thank you! Thank you! Merci! Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hdirenzo: congratulations for your future wedding!

applefrite: je te connais de vue sur Beauté test!


----------



## Janice (May 24, 2007)

Great to have you on the site Laurence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Katura (May 24, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (May 24, 2007)

*





 Bonjour et bienvenue au Specktra!*


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 24, 2007)

Bonjour!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## princess_nat_88 (May 27, 2007)

Hi and welcome... I am new too. I am from Australia but I cannot wait to visit France next year!


----------



## Taj (May 27, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra.  MAC is the universal language here !


----------



## lara2601 (May 27, 2007)

Thanx girls! you're so nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*princess_nat_88 : *I would like to visit Australia once in my life. It must be fabulous!!!


----------



## LadyCat (May 28, 2007)

bienvenue sur specktra


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 4, 2007)

to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

welcome to specktra, laurence! don't hesitate to pm me if you need any help with anything.


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## user79 (Jun 10, 2007)

Salut Laurence! I live in Switzerland so we are practically neighbours, hehe. Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Jun 11, 2007)

Bonjour Laurence!


----------

